# Halibut rigs



## AK surf (Feb 2, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has some info on building bottom rigs for bait for halibut off the beach? Would it be an oversized flounder rig??
Also has anyone ever incorporated the new small LED lights into their bottom rigs?

thanks


----------



## Mad Chummer (Feb 6, 2004)

*Uk*

I'd check the UK salt mags. The Brits are way ahead. Breakaway, Gemini, for tackle Sea Angling, Carp mags are owned by publishers own Salt mags too.


----------

